
Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) - wheresvic3
http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/
======
padraic7a
The page linked doesn't contain much in the way of news for HN readers so I
thought people might enjoy this screenshot tour of the release from the (named
with tongue-in-cheek) OMGUbuntu blog;
[https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-19-10-screenshot-...](https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-19-10-screenshot-
tour)

It seems like a pretty solid interim release, introducing some exciting(ish)
new functionality with ZFS and NVIDIA drivers. For my part I prefer to wait
for the LTS releases.

~~~
GGfpc
I love that someone in the comments decided to change to Kubuntu because they
took away the color picker for the wallpaper.

~~~
padraic7a
Ha ha brilliant! I love Linux but the community blows me away sometimes. Not
complaining about it but it is funny.

------
panpanna
Not a huge fan of the icons but otherwise it looks pretty nice. The only
disappointment was seeing the old login screen, what happened to the proposed
design that almost made it into 18.10?

The lxc container images feel very snappy compared to Debian buster images. No
idea why.

------
Mobius01
I installed it last night on a ThinkPad T440p, coming from Pop_OS. My initial
impressions were of polish, but it felt slow compared to the former distro.

